# Domain Registration with Included Free Email



## drmike (Jan 22, 2015)

Had someone ask me about domain registration and registrars that offer free email with the domain registration.

Anyone using a domain registrar or reseller that offers free email account(s) with the domain?  Real email here, not simple forwarding.


----------



## DomainBop (Jan 22, 2015)

5 e-mail addresses, sharing a total of 1GB of disk space
1,000 forwarding addresses and an unlimited number of mail aliases
anti-spam and anti-virus protection
You can access your mail though your email client (Mail, Thunderbird, Outlook...)
Access Gandi Webmail to check your emails from a web browser.
https://www.gandi.net/domain/mail

hosted in France
edited to add this little bit:_ "With each domain name created or transferred to Gandi, we include a Standard SSL certificate for free the first year"_


----------



## Mid (Jan 23, 2015)

resellerclub.com / bigrock.in

http://www.bigrock.in/domain-registration/free-with-domain-registration

not used their free email recently but I know they offer it since I know them (but recently they started charging for privacy protection which was free)


----------



## souen (Jan 23, 2015)

City Network offers email accounts with domain registration:

* 10 GB mailbox, 1000 addresses total, 250 GB storage total
* POP/IMAP/webmail

* Hosted in Sweden

One thing to note, 1 email package per account (shared among multiple domains). They have a limited selection of tlds but for .com/.net/.org, it'll do the job. Support is polite and helpful.


----------



## willie (Jan 24, 2015)

Hover.com did that for many years, included 10 or 15 free mailboxes per domain but then they started charging $3 per mailbox, suddenly kicking up people's renewal fees by $30 or $45.  Cancelling the mailboxes resulted in renewal rates for the domains being jacked up to include recent price increases.  Pretty damn annoying and I'm looking for another registrar (don't care about mailboxes).

If you want hosted email, fastmail.com is great if a bit expensive.  Vpsboard's own Jarland runs mxroute.com which looks good too, though I haven't tried it yet.


----------

